# New StreetWires CBR44M Combo Distribution Power Ground Block 1 Penny start NO RESERVE



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

New StreetWires CBR44M. I bought this planning on using it in my upcoming install, only to learn that the MAXI fuses wont work with my PC2350. I need the combo block that uses Mini ANL, I am trying to stay away from the AGU one that uses glass fuses.


New StreetWires Combo Fused Distribution Block MAXI Power Ground CBR44M 


Auction starts at 1 penny with NO RESERVE.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Why people insist on jacking up a perfectly good bin. 

I could def use this


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I would have traded you for a NIB Audison block that uses the mini ANL's.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Bump, why won't maxi fuses work with your PC2350?


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

That hights rated maxi fuse is only 100 amp. My PC2350 manual says the amp should have a 160amp fuse. I am hoping to trade with chef, as I can get a mini anl in 150 fuse amp


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

That's the reason why I didn't use this or the following:
- Audison
- AudioPipe


----------



## H412RY (Jul 23, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> That's the reason why I didn't use this or the following:
> - Audison
> - AudioPipe


how much the streetwires?


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

robert_wrath said:


> That's the reason why I didn't use this or the following:
> - Audison
> - AudioPipe


Why?


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Item has been traded to chef. 

The highest amperage maxi fuse you can get is 100 amp. The highest mini anl fuse is 150 amp. I am settling for the mini anl fuse block, where I will be limited to a 150 amp fuse. Ideally I want a 160 amp fuse on the end, but this is convience.


----------

